# Franks or Northwoods



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

If you had to chose which store to stop at, which would it be? Going to Oscoda for some fishing and will be passing by. Haven't been to either, don't want to stop at both. Thanks for the opinions


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

That's a tough question because I like both. I think northwoods may be a little cheaper


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Never been to Northwoods so cant compare, but I do like Franks.
They added a section for lures and tackle. Very good selection. 
I was there last friday and noticed they have the same fishing rod I bought from sportsmens warehouse for $20.00 less than I paid at the warehouse.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Erik said:


> Never been to Northwoods so cant compare, but I do like Franks.
> They added a section for lures and tackle. Very good selection.
> I was there last friday and noticed they have the same fishing rod I bought from sportsmens warehouse for $20.00 less than I paid at the warehouse.



Don't go.. You'll be in there for longer then ya want ! 

I say both 😂 glad I don't live anywhere near either !


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

I was a little disappointed walking into Northwoods this past winter because the billboards along I-75 had me thinking that I'd be walking into strictly a hunting/fishing store. When in reality, it's a bargain discount store similar to Big Lots or Ollie's with a couple of isles of fishing stuff. Sure their prices are low and you can find some great deals, but I feel like I can get better advise/fishing info from the staff at Franks. They usually have a pretty good selection of tackle as well with fair prices.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Franks for quality, Northwoods for quantity


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

BucksandDucks said:


> Franks for quality, Northwoods for quantity


Believe some thing are still quality. Just gotta pick what. My fenwick elite tech came from there. 110$ , 150$ everywhere else.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Like them both, but we don’t schedule family trips to Frank’s for nothing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

I was in both on Friday. Used to really like both of them. Franks has rearranged the store a bit that looks like it’s got even more floor space dedicated to fishing stuff. The Northwoods now reeks of pot. Like not some of the people in there with a heavy smell on them, but it’s the background smell of the whole store.

I spent a an hour in Franks dropping a few hundred bucks. Could only stand it in Northwoods for about 10 minutes and left with a spool of line.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Discount weed too?
I like both, just know what your buying...


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I try to avoid both as when I go for something I end up coming home with a whole bunch of somethings and a much lighter wallet. I think Franks will give you more info and seem to know what they are talking about


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Northwoods is a nightmare, yeah stuff is cheap but you have to bounce off of 6590478567 jagaloons inside the store and wait in line for an hour to save 4 bucks.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Bucman said:


> Discount weed too?
> I like both, just know what your buying...


I thought that I see they added an addition.... maybe more room for a grow operation?? 

Who doesn't like the smell of weed PT?


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

Let's see... Franks has competitive pricing, they have helpful and knowledgeable staff and stand behind what they sell. Northwoods has their famous 30-30 warranty, plus they are about the only place you can find those Christmas tree shaped Little Debbies in July. (maybe that's why it smells like weed in there?) May want to hit both and see for yourself.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

If I am looking for something in particular Frank's, just looking to shop then Northwoods.
The thing I really like about Northwoods is every once in while they have some killer deals on saltwater tackle. I bought what might end up being a lifetime supply of very large Owner circle hooks there for what I'd spend on a couple packs at a tackle shop in Florida.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

10 lbs of jerky for 40 bucks at Northwoods. Has anyone bought that and how was it.


----------



## rcmjohn (May 28, 2021)

Northwoods for bird suet. Any longer than a half hour there you have to take a shower.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Good deals on birdseed too


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

snortwheeze said:


> I thought that I see they added an addition.... maybe more room for a grow operation??
> 
> Who doesn't like the smell of weed PT?


I didn’t make it further back than the isle with rod holders and trolling motors. The whole back half could be a grow operation as far as I know.

I’m not a fan in general of strong smells like that. Used to be indifferent to cigarette smoke before the smoking nazis got it banned in most buildings. Now that I’m not used to it in a daily basis, I’d rather not smell it. People with too much perfume or cologne or other stink juice is even worse. Northwoods wasn’t like that last fall, but now it is. It’s the first building I’ve been in where the smell isn’t coming from individuals as they walk by. It was everywhere.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ya'll can hate on Northwoods all you want but they've got way more stuff, including pretty much all the same stuff as Frank's, and usually at a slightly lower price. Yeah you might get lost or get a contact high at NW lol...

Frank's definitely has better service. So if you're interested in an item you might want to return or may have an issue with, go to Frank's. Otherwise to me, Northwoods is hard to beat. Northwoods hands down for spending an hour or more looking for things you didn't know you wanted or needed, or scoring a huge discount on a probably mismarked item.

I'm curious what Frank's prices would be without Northwoods nearby...


----------



## martini77 (Jan 13, 2009)

sparky18181 said:


> 10 lbs of jerky for 40 bucks at Northwoods. Has anyone bought that and how was it.


I have tried it, it isn't the greatest. It is ground meat jerky and is salty, but cheap. Good for when you and some friends are having a few brews and need something to munch on. Would I buy it again, probably not though.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Does northwoods carry live bait?

Franks is my stable. Been going there for years. I dont even remember it not being there. 
No "hate" for anywhere else. Haven't been to Northwoods. Maybe its a great place. 

Mostly when I'm passing through there I'm not wanting to go shopping. I already know what I want. Just want to get in and out and on the water soon as possible. I know I can get what I need at Fronks in one stop.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Swedish Pimples and Do Jiggers are cheaper at Northwoods.

They sell minnows for $1/doz. for walleye, $1/20 perch. Or they did during ice season. I found previously that the sale prices for the arctic armor suits were better at franks.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

snortwheeze said:


> Believe some thing are still quality. Just gotta pick what. My fenwick elite tech came from there. 110$ , 150$ everywhere else.


Oh I know theres some good stuff in there too. When I first got my bigger boat I was pushing one cart and pulling another. Looked like porcupines with all the rods sticking out of them. A little boy looked at me and then his dad and says DAD, CAN WE DO THAT TOO!


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Frank's hands down. When it's ice season and people are catching on a certain bait, they have bins of these baits half off. They don't run out. It's like this with every season it seems. Northwoods is seriously out of stock on everything I go in there to get. Sure it's a cool place but is seems like it has changed for the worse the past 5 years. More like a tourist destination now with the amount of people in there. For a pure outdoorsman business it's Frank's


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

piketroller said:


> When did Friday get promoted to the weekend?


As soon as covid started last year Friday got promoted to the weekend.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I remember when Northwoods was a United Technologies plant. I remember Frank's before he won lotto.


----------



## rcmjohn (May 28, 2021)

Spartan88 said:


> I remember when Northwoods was a United Technologies plant. I remember Frank's before he won lotto.


He won the lotto twice!


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

piketroller said:


> When did Friday get promoted to the weekend?


My weekends start on Friday noon and end on Sunday at 6:00 PM. Retirees stay away from tourist traps during that time.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Spartan88 said:


> I remember when Northwoods was a United Technologies plant. I remember Frank's before he won lotto.


I remember Frank's in the 1950's...... and mine is bigger than yours.


----------



## scooter65 (Sep 23, 2008)

piketroller said:


> Back on Friday in Northwoods while trying to fight through the isle with all the spinning reels, there was a group of 20 something year-olds with one of them trying to convince another in the group to steal a part off one of the display reels. Then the plan was to show it to someone who works there and get a discount on a broken reel. I didn't stick around long enough to see if they actually tried that or not. The problem with Northwoods, besides the new smell, is that there are a lot of people like that jammed in there with everyone else. I don't think there's much of that at Franks.


I was there on Friday on that very aisle buying spinning rods. Place was mobbed like it was xmas time. Ive never seen it that busy. Could not get out fast enough. There are deals if you do your homework. 

I love both places but Franks is a much more enjoyable experience.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

If I'm going going to either place it will be during the week early in the day.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Ole fart 😁


----------



## shoprat51 (Oct 6, 2019)

General fishing and camping northwoods specific lures or equipment franks

Sent from my SM-S102DL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Tom (mich) (Jan 17, 2003)

Northwoods is basically a Gibraltar Trade Center with fishing and hunting stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## straightShot (Jul 30, 2007)

If you are going for fishing stuff, go to Frank's. It has a great selection of items, better quality, and great prices. I went to both last month and ended up buying Bandits and some reels at at Frank's at good prices. The swivels that I bought were cheaper there, too. I really like the large fishing-only room at Frank's.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

I think the only difference is that you can't get garden gnomes at Frank's.
I like both places. It's more of a "how long do I want to wait in line" thing. It's easier to get in and out of Frank's


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

straightShot said:


> If you are going for fishing stuff, go to Frank's. It has a great selection of items, better quality, and great prices. I went to both last month and ended up buying Bandits and some reels at at Frank's at good prices. The swivels that I bought were cheaper there, too. I really like the large fishing-only room at Frank's.


Why would you say, better quality? It's the same stuff when you compare apples to apples. If you looking for, rods, reels, hooks, line, jigs, rubber worms, selected plugs, crawlers Northwoods is the place. Don't get me wrong, Frank's is a top notch place especially if you looking for electronics, winter clothing, trolling motors. They provide much better, superior service and instruction than Northwoods would ever provide.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

Gordon Casey said:


> Why would you say, better quality? It's the same stuff when you compare apples to apples. If you looking for, rods, reels, hooks, line, jigs, rubber worms, selected plugs, crawlers Northwoods is the place. Don't get me wrong, Frank's is a top notch place especially if you looking for electronics, winter clothing, trolling motors. They provide much better, superior service and instruction than Northwoods would ever provide.


My friends from Canada take a pilgrimage to Northwoods annually, and spend thousands of dollars on fishing gear. Canada is crazy high on sporting equipment, around 60-70% cheaper at Northwoods. One guy stocks his sporting goods store with plugs, hooks, pimples, line and believe it or not....wax worms. Bombers sell for over 10 bucks, Canadian and you can get 3 for 10 at Northwoods. J-plug imitations 4 for 11, Jig heads and tails crazy cheap. I have a shopping list whenever I cross the border...hopefully this year.


----------



## MiOutdoorsGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

snortwheeze said:


> Don't go.. You'll be in there for longer then ya want !
> 
> I say both  glad I don't live anywhere near either !


Same here. I make a day out of visiting both. Never left there without going over an allotted budget... whoops 

Sent from my SM-A326U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

You guys should feel lucky you have such good choices!
Ma & Pa shops are limited and usually higher price...
Over around the Grand Rapids area there's kaka.

Dick's sucks, Cabela's REALLY sucks & is the new gander no stock mountain (website always has $#!7 they've been out of stock for months listed but have nothing) and johnny morris is a clueless greedy dick that thinks people are shopping for web hits not actually after merchandise that's not at buttrape prices or super poor quality imitation tackle that breaks under the strain of a 4" perch.

I've not been to either store in some time, but generally hit Frank's booths _when_ there's a fishing show (go to hell CV19).
I'll shop them all and without drawing the line at local.
There's a few online places I can get a good discount on, I'm going to buy.
I once sold marine electronics - try to find another store that just specializes in electronics!
Damn near are forced to buy online, unless you wanna pay retail plus tax plus shipping and handling in person.

You guys should feel very LUCKY, so don't bitch & be careful what you wish for.🤷🏻‍♀️
Walk past the snacks, man up and focus grasshopper...
🤣


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

Would rather pay a little more at Frank’s price aren’t to much higher than north woods and have a decent selection of gear.There place is always clean and plenty of isle space to maneuver through the isles. North woods reminds me of a indoor flea market and a Walmart mixed into one. Have seen some very “interesting” people in there hence the Walmart resemblance.


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## fishin_noob (Jan 14, 2011)

Frank's any day over the ******* yard sale (northwoods)

Sent from my SM-F916U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

So I happened to have an afternoon by myself yesterday and I was traveling by northwoods and franks. I had a list of lures I needed which was mostly plastics. I bought from both stores but I was very disappointed to see the items I bought at franks were available at northwoods cheaper with far more selection. 

Here were the things I looked at and purchased...

Berkley Frittside crank baits. .50 cheaper at northwoods with every color and size available. Franks had 3 colors and one size.

Thunder cricket bladed jigs. $1 cheaper at northwoods. 

Rapala x rap prop bait. Not available at franks and northwoods had 4 colors. Their price was .50 cheaper than tackle warehouse which is the only other place I have found it.

Original senkos. Both stores had a decent selection but northwoods carried more sizes. Northwoods was $1.10 per pack cheaper. I bought some last week at walmart in a pinch and walmart price was .30 cheaper than northwoods. 

Strike king ocho worms. .50 cheaper per pack at northwoods and far more colors. 

I saw a berkely spy bait at franks that caught my eye and I wanted to buy it. They only had a 1/4oz weight which I felt was too light. I happened to find that at northwoods in more sizes and .75 cheaper. 

Lastly was spro frogs. Identical price at franks and northwoods. Neither store had the newer strike king hybrid hunter squarebills.

The only lures that I looked at which were available at franks and not northwoods was the small megabass display at franks. Typically megabass controls pricing so everywhere is the same. Their jerkbaits were the same prices as bass pro but they were overcharging for dark sleepers at franks from what I have seen. Dark sleepers are hard to get alot of places....

Both stores were busy and I felt like I took the last parking spot in the store at each. Northwoods was a hike to the front door.


----------



## Gordon Casey (Jun 13, 2017)

DirtySteve said:


> So I happened to have an afternoon by myself yesterday and I was traveling by northwoods and franks. I had a list of lures I needed which was mostly plastics. I bought from both stores but I was very disappointed to see the items I bought at franks were available at northwoods cheaper with far more selection.
> 
> Here were the things I looked at and purchased...
> 
> ...


Actual shop to shop comparisons. I love it!
I found the same when when visiting both stores. Don't get me wrong, I love Frank's and know Larry but I visit Frank's when I'm looking for unique items. I needed a 10 ft. landing net a few years back and Frank's had the nets that can be lengthened to whatever length, so I bought it. Electronics is/has been my go to place because of service and instruction. Winter gear is Frank's.
It seems everytime I visit Northwood's they are expanding. They now have my net. Their clothing has been expanded. Fishing gear volume is next to none, at least in this area. Crossbows, kayak's, outdoor cooking, RV supplies are right up there. 
Northwood's need to work on their service and return policy. A lot of workers to help you and point you to where what you want is at. I found zero help in explaining electronics and trolling motors and accessories. They told me to look it up on You-Tube.
And don't forget to look at the worlds largest collection of tchotchkes!!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

WOW.
Not only shop to shop comparison (THANK you!) But another person realizing the value in having a choice in where you can buy things that aren't just simply hung out at full retail or more and little to no support for a product after the sale.
Cabela's & BPS has become a joke, Dick's, Dunham's ETC.
Sportsman's Warehouse has been sucked up by johnny morris so that's good to join the mudslide of poor stock selection, high prices and overall crud customer care.

Vote with your wallets and enjoy what you guys have available!
We don't want or need more narrow minded monopolies posing as sportsman supplies...


----------



## ruckface (Sep 13, 2010)

Just stop at CJs after and get a burger. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Gordon Casey said:


> Actual shop to shop comparisons. I love it!
> I found the same when when visiting both stores. Don't get me wrong, I love Frank's and know Larry but I visit Frank's when I'm looking for unique items. I needed a 10 ft. landing net a few years back and Frank's had the nets that can be lengthened to whatever length, so I bought it. Electronics is/has been my go to place because of service and instruction. Winter gear is Frank's.
> It seems everytime I visit Northwood's they are expanding. They now have my net. Their clothing has been expanded. Fishing gear volume is next to none, at least in this area. Crossbows, kayak's, outdoor cooking, RV supplies are right up there.
> Northwood's need to work on their service and return policy. A lot of workers to help you and point you to where what you want is at. I found zero help in explaining electronics and trolling motors and accessories. They told me to look it up on You-Tube.
> And don't forget to look at the worlds largest collection of tchotchkes!!!


I would have to agree with Franks for electronics. I probably wouldnt even have considered Northwoods for electronics. My son stopped by franks today and he was impressed with their reel prices. There was a specific daiwa reel he wanted for glide baites and he said Franks carried it $30 cheaper than anywhere he has seen online. 

The college bass open is next week. Franks was full of college kids from around the country. A worker at Frank's said they sold over 100 lakemaster great lakes cards this weekend. This will be a big event with 250 teams.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I use them both to my advantage. 

Frank's website SUCKS. So don't think you can do online research before a trip.

I would hit both, but NW is super hit or miss with good deals.

If I was traveling from a ways and knew what I wanted I would probably just hit Frank's. The best thing for all of us is NW is keeping Frank's in check. Frank's is my favorite.


----------



## MasterBaiters (Jul 13, 2017)

Like em both and glad they are around.Would agree with the logistical nightmares at Northwoods but if you ve got the patience it can be rewarding,for convenience Franks would be my choice.


----------



## Petoskey (Jan 12, 2019)

Used to like Northwoods until they sold me a faulty Marcum flasher a while back. Was completely shot the moment I took it out of the box. Couldn’t do anything about it because of their return policy. That sent me on a year long back and forth dummy mission to get it fixed by Marcum. If I lived in Michigan still I’d choose Frank’s over Northwoods every time. Both Northwoods and Marcum have lost me as a customer


----------



## deadduck12 (Jan 15, 2004)

Franks hands down. Been going for 30 years. I can count on one hand the times I haven't seen a gorse family member in there. Customer care and service doesn't compare to saving a nickel or dollar or more. Got my first jiffy auger there at 15 years old. Recoil broke on the bay after a few trips. Back to the store that morning. Cutting holes 15 minutes later with a new one. Most places would have sent it our for repair. Probably lost a season with it. Never a problem at franks with returns. Have heard more than a few terrible stories from NW. Especially Christmas presents. I'll stick with Franks. They have some great $10 rods and reels too. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Frank’s for me. They seem very knowledgeable if you have questions.


----------



## rod1291 (Jan 16, 2011)

Franks also puts you and your purchases in their database. lose your receipt- no problem they have your back


----------

